# Other VAG marques



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Isn't it about time that this section was just rolled into one large board called "Other Marques"... the new Golf and A3 now longer share the same platform as the TT :roll: and there has been more posting about S4's and RS4's (in particular) in "Other marques" than in the RSx board recently :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As mentioned in jampoTT's thread, the structure of a few 'other' boards is being looked at.


----------

